# Some opinions on my new orchestral template sound?



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 2, 2009)

Yo.

I am in the middle of reworking my entire template for a new project, and basically im kinda happy with it (sort of) ,...but any advice or opinions on the mix and such is most welcome and needed.

This is a cheesy piece i did in 1 day or so for a specific purpose, and i didnt realy have the time to work out all the details properly. Especially the choirs. So its not the most flashy mockup.

I am aiming for a stage sound, as i need to be able to mix in electronic instruments and drums and guitars, so i tried to get a more direct and upfront sound, without loosing the ensemble feeling.

Most of the intruments (not the percussion) are dry, and mixed up from a vast multitude of libraries. The strings are a blend of 4 different libraries.
But Most of the stuff here is VSL, + some EWQL percussion, Tonehammer, Kirk hunter, Cinesamples and alot of other things as well.
Im also gonna layer in a additional brass section, becouse i think the current on is somewhat lacking ...but that will be later.

There is no mastering gong on here at all, so this is my "working" sound 100%.

http://www.box.net/shared/01khcarzxx


----------



## Franco904 (Mar 2, 2009)

link doesn't work!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, sorry about that , i forgot about that "accsess forbidden" thing lol.
Should work now.


----------



## erockrazor (Mar 2, 2009)

Though my opinion may not be as trained as many others on the board, I think it sounds great. And this is a cheesy piece? :D 

Eric


----------



## Shantar (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Pzy-Clone. Although I´m not a big fan of the vsl-sound (it may sound a bit thin with this kind o music at least) I think you have nail the kind of sound you were after pretty well. What kind of reverb are you using for the choir (EWSC I presume)? It tend to sound a bit dry and out of place from time to time, especially when it goes f. On the mf parts it sounds nice though.

Anyways for a raw working sound as you say this is definitely more than ok imho.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 3, 2009)

thanx , its nice go get some feedback , be it trained or not.
I just had to throw this together in hurry, so i thought i could ask to get some opinions on a very unfinished template sound.

Choirs...Well, there are EWSC in there as well, but actually the most dominating part of the choir is the VSl sopranos. Wich offcourse is dry.

I could layer in some far mics to the choirs, but actualy i usualy favour the Vota choirs, they just seem to sit better in mix to me. Ill think ill have another go at them first. 
I think the choirs are too loud, it might just work to lower them a few db, before flooding them in reverb.?

I just wanted to get some input on any obvious flaws in the sound.
With more tweaking and a proper arrangement i think it can turn out nicely .
Ill put up some better demos soon as well.

the reveb is 2 altiverbs, one close and one distant, nothing fancy. 

lemme ask this tho...do you think the brass is to low and thin?
Im gonna replace the trumpet section anyway, but im always hesitant to turn up the brass too much.


----------



## Lex (Mar 3, 2009)

Heya,

Im not gonna comment on sound of samples etc..but focus on levels and balance..

It sounds great to me...but personaly I would push horns up, and trumpets WAY up.
Second, violines are way too dry for my ears compared to brass and especialy some of perc...

Also, try killing the choir alltogether when working out orchestra balance...

aLex


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice music there. Sounds a little too dry overall but that can be fixed often times by finding what instrument(s) is specifically too dry. If you make everything wetter it can be too much. The chime at the very end sounded too dry so I would check your percussion and make sure it's wet enough (also placed behind the orchestra by more early reflections.)

What {VSL?} strings are those? (the high ones at the very end)


----------



## MettaAudio (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing where you're going with this new template. Please post more as your work things out.

I personally agree with Lex and don't think the brass (particularly trumpets and horns) are present enough in comparison to the string/choir parts.

Much metta,

John


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 3, 2009)

ah kewl. thanx the helpfull comments.
I will work on the brass a bit first i think , and do a new demo shortly.

i think the high strings and the Vsl Sopranos are the ones that are in need for mòÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —.ÖS   —. ÖS   —.!ÖS   —."ÖS   —.#ÖS   —.$ÖS   —.%ÖS   —.&ÖS   —.'ÖS   —.(ÖS   —.)ÖS   —.*ÖS   —.+ÖS   —.,ÖS   —.-ÖS   —..ÖS   —./ÖS   —.0ÖS   —.1ÖS   —.2ÖS   —.3ÖS   —.4ÖS   —.5ÖS   —.6ÖS   —.7ÖS   —.8ÖS   —.9ÖS   —.:ÖS   —.;ÖS   —.<ÖS   —.=ÖS   —.>ÖT   —.?ÖT   —[email protected]ÖT   —.AÖT   —.BÖT   —.CÖT   —.DÖT   —.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds pretty good -- better than many, for sure.

I agree that the low end is not forceful enough. When you go for scale (with the choir and so on), it's just not big enough on the bottom. Check out the (not new / hyped) "Jaws" suite if you want something that's a more pure reference (pre-1990s). And agree with Lex that the trumpets are practically inaudible compared with what they would really do in a live setting.

Good stuff!


----------



## Hal (Mar 4, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Wed Mar 04 said:


> i remember laughing at a post here once that said "dont forget to use the Tuba..." well...Guildty :D



dont forget to use the TUba haha 

well its needs more reverb in general and thats the easy part
otherwise and i dont know how to help u acheive that but i kinda feel the samples are laking power.

concerning the piece i dont see it cheesy at all


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 5, 2009)

hehe...yeah, but you are right, it is lacking in power, but since i already eq-ed all the sounds quite alot, i got pretty good idea where to add some low end without cluttering up the mix.

I did a new version , so ill have it up here later, i think it helped quite alot. Alot more brass, and still my cpu is only at 50-60% so theres still rrom for more lol...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 11, 2009)

alright .

I stuck a new demo in the first post, so please check it out in comparison with the "old" one.

its just another short and fast demo, a band asked me to do a live intro, ( metal band, hence the drama...) so i got the chance to work on my template again after Cubase made a mess of it lol.

Anyway, i only had one day to do it, so its not at all well done (atleast i can do better i say to myself ), but still...i tweaked the setup quite a bit and hopefully its an improvement from the last example.


...no trumpets here, at all. What? yeah...need some new ones.
(but i didnt forget the tuba tho...:D)

Some of the stuff in there would require at least another day to get good sounding, especially the High string runs and such, but nontheless...for the purpose of evaluating the mix, it should be quite enuff.

so any advice or opinion would be nice.
zanks.


----------

